# NEGATIVE CYCLE - Strange pains after BFN



## Ermey (Aug 17, 2004)

Hello

I think I'm being a hypochondriac really but wondered if anyone has any advice?

I had a BFN a week ago today (Wednesday 22nd) and AF has just finished, but I've got quite strong breast pains and a had a weird pain internally today too.  I 'm resisting the chance to do a HPT becuase really I know I;m not preg    but still a bit concerned.

Do you think its just all the hormones in my system?

Thanks

Ermey


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hiya Erney

Sorry your treatment didn't work for you this time.

I had exactly the same symptoms when I got my negative result in July.  The pains in my right breast carried on for a couple of weeks.  I phoned the fertility nurses who asked me to do another hpt, which I did and it was (as I expected) negative.  They advised to call them again if the pains continued, but after another period, they went.

If you can face it, do another hpt to put your mind at rest.

Take care.
Nikki
x


----------



## Ermey (Aug 17, 2004)

Thanks very much Nikki, thats really helpful. Its reassuring to know I'm not the only one.

I think I'll see if the pains carry on, before deciding about another HPT.  

Take care and good luck with it all.

Ermey
x


----------

